# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 16-03: Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 10 April 2016*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 16-03:

*Table of Contents*
Majere613 - Leviathan

Myen'Tal - The Last Tempest

Brother Emund - The Quiet Life

HonorableMan - The Inevitable
​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

HonorableMan, The Inevitable, 3pts
Brother Edmund, The Quiet Life, 2pts
Majere613, Leviathan, 1pts

HonorableMan and Brother Edmund: I think you guys tied when it came to moving stories, really brilliant work. 

HonorableMan, you edged it out for me, because I liked the "serenity" of the hopelessness and brutal end of the Vesstri Ultra Tenth Light Infantry. Following your characters last moments was like the opposite of an adrenaline rush, ending with Aric staring up into the cloudy grey sky, just perfect. 

Brother Edmund, I like how you can bring eternal war to just about any setting, lol. I laughed more than once at Carsten cheering at seeing his home getting obliterated, true Imperium soldier to the end I see. I liked the more cheerful tone of this piece, which is weird that I like this and The Inevitable both, but I do. 

Majere613: I love xenos! So naturally I like your attempt at doing something as outlandish as getting into the mind of a Tyranid Hive Ship. I don't see too many attempts at Space Combat in these contests, but I thought yours were done well. If I could vote two people into second place, I would tie you with Brother Edmund .


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

My votes:
1 Point: Myen'Tal, The Last Tempest. I liked the setup and there were some strong moments. I'm not sure the ending quite sold what was happening as clearly as it could have, I got a tiny bit lost as to why the mage didn't cast his spell and what was happening to him.

2 Points: Brother Edmund, The Quiet Life. There was a lot of atmosphere to this one, and a nice feeling of foreboding despite the word limit. It possibly could have been clearer which Titan was which at the end, since there were Warhounds on both sides, but I got it figured out on re-reading it.

3 Points: HonorableMan, The Inevitable. This one didn't really need the 40k setting to be effective, but it made good use of it anyway. The concept of soldiers going to certain death in a doomed offensive is a powerful one, and this story delivers it well.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Majere613 said:


> My votes:
> 1 Point: Myen'Tal, The Last Tempest. I liked the setup and there were some strong moments. I'm not sure the ending quite sold what was happening as clearly as it could have, I got a tiny bit lost as to why the mage didn't cast his spell and what was happening to him.


What Eatheron is experiencing is a more subtle possession, by the dispossessed spirit of another Mage, which can linger in the world in corporeal form if they are strong enough. You are right, though, I did not really explain how casting that spell worked, which was the Comet of Cassandora. I tried to show that Eatheron cast his spell through implication, but killed himself in the process. Didn't seem like I executed that too well, but you live and learn. 

Thanks,
--Myen


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Majere613, Leviathan, 3 points
Myen'Tal, The Last Tempest, 2 points
Brother Emund, The Quiet Life, 1 point


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Honorable Man, The Inevitable, 3pts
Myen'Tal, The Last Tempest, 2pts
Majere615, Leviathan, 1pt

HM: All action, gung-ho, my kind of story! Felt dark and gothic and tasted of the Somme (1916)

MT: A rip-roaring tale! Not sure where the 'serenity' part was though. Still, a nice read, well done.

M613: A good story. Did the Leviathan actually feel peace at all? Was it sencient enough to experiance other feelings? Good effort...


.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> Honorable Man, The Inevitable, 3pts
> 
> MT: A rip-roaring tale! Not sure where the 'serenity' part was though. Still, a nice read, well done.


I tried to show serenity through Eatheron's possession, when he feels an overwhelming sense of peace when his death is suddenly brought about, even if it is against his will. But he knows it needs to be done if the battle is to be won, or if he simply wants to one-up that Black Dragon :grin:. I'll try to stick more strongly to them next time, though.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah, I see now! Listen my friend, you are a top writer, don't change! :victory:


.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st: *HonorableMan*
2nd: joint *Majere613*, *Myen'Tal*, and *Brother Emund*


----------

